# Stargate Atlantis ep 212 (1/13/06) didn't get set for auto record



## jstr

January 13th episode of Stargate Atlantis is incorrently listed as 2005, so it did not get set up to automatically record on my season pass. 

The episode name is Epiphany and it is a new episode (number 212), but the original air date is incorrectly listed as 11/28/05. 

I had to manually set it to record. I have Dish Network. I'm not sure if this error shows up on other providers' info, but you may want to check your To Do List just in case.


----------



## kdmorse

jstr said:


> January 13th episode of Stargate Atlantis is incorrently listed as 2005, so it did not get set up to automatically record on my season pass.
> 
> The episode name is Epiphany and it is a new episode (number 212), but the original air date is incorrectly listed as 11/28/05.
> 
> I had to manually set it to record. I have Dish Network. I'm not sure if this error shows up on other providers' info, but you may want to check your To Do List just in case.


11/28/05 is correct OAD for that episode as it aired in Canada. (For those not already aware - the first 5 episodes of the second half of the season, 211 - 215 already aired in 2005 up there).

My guide data for Dish doesn't go out that far yet, but it did get the new episode on the 6th correct. (Did yours?)

-Ken


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Shows do show up in the guide data before they show up on the To Do list. Perhaps you just jumped the gun..?


----------



## kdmorse

I just hunted it down in the guide, and mine does indeed show the canadian OAD (11/28/05) for the episode to be shown on the 1/13/2006 - but it also selected the episode to be recorded as a first run.

-Ken


----------



## raugust

I noted the same problem with this episode earlier today. I'm on Comcast Cable (analog, no cable box). Just as jstr noted, my TiVo had listed the Epiphany episode as being skipped as a rerun. I had to schedule the episode to record manually. :up:


----------



## jstr

kdmorse said:


> 11/28/05 is correct OAD for that episode as it aired in Canada. (For those not already aware - the first 5 episodes of the second half of the season, 211 - 215 already aired in 2005 up there).
> 
> My guide data for Dish doesn't go out that far yet, but it did get the new episode on the 6th correct. (Did yours?)
> 
> -Ken


ep 211 on 1/6/06 shows an OAD of 1/6/06. ep 212 on 1/13/06 shows on OAD of 11/28/05. It seems to be using the US guide data for ep 211 and the Canadian guide data for ep 212.

I better keep an eye it. If it uses Canadian guide data on any other upcoming episodes than it won't auto record because is not recognising it as a 'first run' on my TiVo. If it happens again then I'll just change my SP to record repeats and first runs and I'll be sure not to miss any new episodes.


----------



## jstr

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Shows do show up in the guide data before they show up on the To Do list. Perhaps you just jumped the gun..?


Battlestar Galactica was already set for auto record on 1/13/06, so I'm sure it skipped over the Stargate Atlantis ep due to the OAD showing as 11/28/05. My To Do List was already out to 1/14/06 for all my SPs.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Just wanted to bump this thread up since I missed it the first time and noticed this problem independantly last night.


----------



## Mike20878

Thanks for the heads up. I checked my SA TiVo and found the same problem.


----------



## jstr

The same thing has happened with the new Stargate Atlantis episode 213, to be aired on 1/20/06.

It shows an Original Air Date of 12/5/05 (which I'm assuming was the Canada OAD), so this episode has been skipped also because TiVo Season Pass Manager has not recognized it as a 'first run'.

I had to change my SP to 'repeats & first run' for this new episode to be set up for auto record.


----------



## ronsch

Good Catch jstr!


----------



## Mike20878

Who needs to be informed about this problem? Is it Scifi's problem?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mike20878 said:


> Who needs to be informed about this problem? Is it Scifi's problem?


It's Tribune. Their purpose is to give accurate information. In this case, the information is TOO accurate to be useful to a TiVo.

I suspect it will sort out when they get enough complaints. Just for kicks, I'm leaving my To Do list as is until the last minute, to see if/when they fix it.


----------



## murgatroyd

I have both SPs for SG-1 and Atlantis AND an ARWL for "Stargate"

THe ARWL can act as a backup in case the FRO settings on the SPs don't pick up the episodes, as long as you don't mind it catching the syndicated runs too.

I'm just saying.

Jan


----------



## kdmorse

Yup - Ep 213 is fouled up as well. Either Repeats & First Runs is called for - or a manual 9pm SCIFI season pass.

Actually, considering (at least in my case) SG-1 and SGA both ran over by a minute, a simple manual season pass from 8pm to 11pm may be called for...

-Ken


----------



## mtmra70

MY SP is also set for first run only also and it did not catch the 1/13 or 1/20 episodes.


----------



## 11274

Has anyone reported this to Tivo/Tribune? I hope we don't need to do this manually for the rest of the season.


----------



## Outlaw Z

It wouldn't be the rest of the season just 4 episodes total. The ones that have already aired in Canada.


----------



## mtmra70

Outlaw Z said:


> It wouldn't be the rest of the season just 4 episodes total. The ones that have already aired in Canada.


I dunno. Why wernt the 2005 ones recorded? Because they wernt marked as first run?


----------



## ebonovic

Just another bump, so those who missed the message can catch it on the replay in about 3 hours..


----------



## SeanC

wow thank god for this thread I was watching SG1 when I noticed the red light was off.


----------



## pendragn

We barely caught this one. Whew!

tk


----------



## Kamakzie

Whew had to catch the 2nd showing, thanks!


----------



## Jonathan_S

mtmra70 said:


> I dunno. Why wernt the 2005 ones recorded? Because they wernt marked as first run?


Because TiVo considers a show First Run Only if (according to the shows own guide data) it first aired no more than 28 days ago.

This episode claimed it first aired Nov 28th, 2005*. That is 46 days ago; way over the 28 day limit.

*And apparently it was. In Canada.


----------



## tivolovr

Note that the 1/20 EP is also dated 2005 and not recording as a First Run within a Season Pass.


----------



## alanjudy

I'm not a regular to this site. Or at least not regular enough :-(

Next week's episode "Critical Mass" is also screwed up. I've now got a manual recording.

=Alan


----------



## nuke

Crap. Missed it and the repeats. 

I hate it when Tivo misses stuff. Next week's episode was also not selected for recording.


----------



## JakFrost

Ah darn it! I missed it too and it looks like it won't be airing during the week so I'll have to get it off the net. Bleh! 

I just noticed that this week's episode for Stargate Atlantis was missing on my TiVo but Stargate SG-1 and Battlestar Galactia was recorded. Checked the 2006-01-20 listing on SCIFI for the next episode and it wasn't flagged to record in the ToDo list also, set it to record just episode manually.

I just hope that the Tribune folks will get enough complaints so that they flag the rest of the already aired episodes to First Run. I'd hate to miss another episode if I forget to manually flag it.

So who do we complain to at Tribune exactly about this?


----------



## IDSmoker

alanjudy said:


> I'm not a regular to this site. Or at least not regular enough :-(
> 
> Next week's episode "Critical Mass" is also screwed up. I've now got a manual recording.
> 
> =Alan


I had the same problem until I read that a "Subscribe to this Forum" option had been added to the "Forum Tools" menu for each section of the forum. While I only use this function for the "Season Pass Alerts" section, it means that I get an email every week showing what threads have been added or updated here. Verrrry useful functionality....


----------



## tivolovr

Issue is still unresolved. The 1/27 EP has a 2005 and needed to be manually set to record with a First Run Season Pass.


----------



## Mike20878

Ugh. I submitted a lineup problem with a description of the problem to TiVo. Maybe they can get something done about it.


----------



## Traal

kdmorse said:


> 11/28/05 is correct OAD for that episode as it aired in Canada.


I just received a response back from TiVo to my lineup correction for the 1/27 episode. I can't tell if they intend to fix the problem, or even if they recognize it as such. They suggest recording it manually, or setting your TiVo to record all episodes including duplicates.

It would appear that my definition of a first run episode (one that hasn't previously aired in my area) is different from TiVo, Inc.'s definition (one that hasn't previously aired in any country). Which opens a gaping loophole that the networks can exploit. _Don't like people TiVo'ing new episodes of your show? Air it in Canada first! Then it's technically a rerun._

Does TiVoPony or any other influential people read these forums anymore? I'm not sure the people who make decisions at TiVo are aware of the situation. Their customer support reps do little more than apologize for the inconvenience (ironically for a product _designed_ for convenience) and claim that it isn't TiVo's problem.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Traal said:


> Does TiVoPony or any other influential people read these forums anymore? I'm not sure the people who make decisions at TiVo are aware of the situation. Their customer support reps do little more than apologize for the inconvenience (ironically for a product _designed_ for convenience) and claim that it isn't TiVo's problem.


Well, it may be their problem, but it's not their fault. Tribune creates the guide data.


----------



## Traal

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, it may be their problem, but it's not their fault. Tribune creates the guide data.


Well said.

I had replied to their message, and their response just arrived:



> We apologize, our data provider also provides information for Canadian providers. TiVo corporate is aware of the issue and is working closely with our data provider to correct the issue.


 :up:


----------



## Ran94

I am getting to the point that I am checking my TO DO LIST on a nightly basis before I turn in. 

I had to do a manual set for tonight's (Jan 20) Atlantis Episode last night.


----------



## ronsch

My FRO SP is now picking up the episode on the 27th.


----------



## eddyj

I missed it!  I thought it would repeat later in the week, but there seem to be no other re-runs, other than the one the same night. I may have to break down and do the bittorrent thing.


----------



## pendragn

eddyj said:


> I missed it!  I thought it would repeat later in the week, but there seem to be no other re-runs, other than the one the same night. I may have to break down and do the bittorrent thing.


I can hook you up. If you have an SA TiVo I can put an MPG on FTP that should pop right into your TiVo.

tk


----------



## Mike20878

ronsch said:


> My FRO SP is now picking up the episode on the 27th.


Ditto for me as well.


----------



## murgatroyd

alanjudy said:


> I'm not a regular to this site. Or at least not regular enough :-(
> 
> Next week's episode "Critical Mass" is also screwed up. I've now got a manual recording.
> 
> =Alan


I can't visit TCF enough to be sure that my new messages pointers aren't messed up. So I (like others) subscribed to the whole "Season Pass Alerts" forum to make sure I see all the alerts.

I also recommend checking the To Do List daily (I do it in the morning, before I leave for work, to make sure the things I expect to be recorded are actually on the list, and to take off ARWL hits that I'm not interested in).

Jan


----------

